# Flourish Tabs



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I bought some tabs for my plants it says 10 tabs do 360ins twice how do I figure the ins do I just measure the bottom of the tank or top to bottom to. Thanks Pat


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Forget the instructions!!! IMHO/E, one of the root tabs will feed a rooting network of a radius of 2" of where it's placed in the gravel. Imagine the bottom of the aquarius in a 4" grid pattern. Place a root tab at the corners where there is plant growth. That's pretty much it in a nutshell...LOL!

HTH


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

wtac said:


> Forget the instructions!!! IMHO/E, one of the root tabs will feed a rooting network of a radius of 2" of where it's placed in the gravel. Imagine the bottom of the aquarius in a 4" grid pattern. Place a root tab at the corners where there is plant growth. That's pretty much it in a nutshell...LOL!
> 
> HTH


Ha thanks alot will do Pat.


----------

